# Plexy & Aceton mix



## alparent (Nov 24, 2005)

I read alot about stabelizing using a mix of plexy and aceton, but I can't find anything about how much?

How much aceton for how much plexy?
What is a good, cheap source for plexy?

Please help!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2005)

I reccomend you use Bondo wood hardner the first time so you have an idea where to start from.
Plei can be had from broken doors, hardawre stores, old store fixtures.
Shoot for the viscosity of Absolut Vodka that has been kept in the freezer.[]


----------



## alparent (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the response.
Never saw Bondo wood hardner in my region. Is Minwax wood hardener the same thing?


----------



## Mudder (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />Thanks for the response.
> Never saw Bondo wood hardner in my region. Is Minwax wood hardener the same thing?



Yep,

They are pretty close according to what is divulged in the MSDS.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 1, 2005)

I have not heard good things about the Minwax Wood Hardner. I posted here to find out about it the first time I saw it and the response was it does not penetrate very deep and the wood stinks after. This was enough to convince me not to try it.

Ryan


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 1, 2005)

I first started with more of a syrup consistency, but didn't get the penetration I wanted. I've since gone to more of a Marvel Mystery oil viscosity and that seems to work better for me.


----------



## rtparso (Dec 1, 2005)

> Shoot for the viscosity of Absolut Vodka that has been kept in the freezer


I thought it was the consistancey of Glenlivet kept in the freezer?[]


----------



## bdar (Dec 7, 2005)

Ron 

Don't you mean a wee dram of Glen Keith now there is a tasty little malt. []

Darren


----------

